# 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Dyno'd the car yesterday at Fyne Tune in Miami, (dont go there, they're d*cks) Last GLI I had an idiot ran a stop and it was a total loss, so just got this one and went straight to BT cuz i had all the fun i could with just bolt-ons on the last one. I know you guys are gonna jump on me cuz Im doing things backwards and i know, but im not beating on the car, and only running 18psi which made like 315-320hp.
Anyways I made 366hp and 275tq on 24psi on a Dynojet. With a GT3076R and Unitronic 630 software on pump. The car never pulled a single degree of timing during any pull, so there's alot more power to be made but cant on a stock bottom end for now.
So here's the dyno and the setup.



















_Modified by 04 GLI Luva at 12:36 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO (04 GLI Luva)*

nice numbers man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO (NeverEnding...)*

Unitronic software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO (04 GLI Luva)*

You are very brave pushing those stock rods like that







#'s are good for that level of boost. Get some rods in there and some race fuel and see what it lays down then at higher boost


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Good numbers. What do you think of the NON-MAF file on the street?


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Good numbers. What do you think of the NON-MAF file on the street?

Driving the car normally on the street is fine, you honestly couldnt tell there's BT on the car if you drove it and kept it 3500rpm's and under. Drivablilty didnt go down one bit, it just has some lag. But driving under vacuum and at idle also, the car is perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO (04 GLI Luva)*

What is your exhaust setup like? What turbine is on the 3076? Everything seems to hit late. Do you have a cat and was the AFR taken from a tailpipe sniffer?


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What is your exhaust setup like? What turbine is on the 3076? Everything seems to hit late. Do you have a cat and was the AFR taken from a tailpipe sniffer? 

Yea the electric boost controller wasnt tuned specifically for that boost so thats why I think it hit full boost a lil late and then we hit the numbers we wanted on that run so didnt do another.
The back housing on the turbo is a .63 and running a full 3" exhuast no cat.
And it did use a tailpipe sniffer, but it was off, cuz on vag-com the numbers were dead on.
I'd like to dyno again but I'll wait til I do the rods to dyno it again.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_
Yea the electric boost controller wasnt tuned specifically for that boost so thats why I think it hit full boost a lil late and then we hit the numbers we wanted on that run so didnt do another.
The back housing on the turbo is a .63 and running a full 3" exhuast no cat.
And it did use a tailpipe sniffer, but it was off, cuz on vag-com the numbers were dead on.
I'd like to dyno again but I'll wait til I do the rods to dyno it again.


Got it. .63 is good past 500, get that motor built so you can push some real boost.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO ([email protected])*

I am curious, what duty cylce your injectors are running?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO (Jeebus)*

i can vouch for 04 GTI LUV... (god what stupid name)... the car is extremely civil in the streets and pulls liek crazy on full boost... and this was only with 18 pounds...(psi for the street?)... but unitronica and A&L did a nice job on the whole setup... 

now i just wanna see if ryan can hold off on the temptation and keep the boost low for a while....


----------



## Polo1.8Twe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO (04 GLI Luva)*

Hey do you mind if you ask you for a favor 04 GLI Luva?


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_You are very brave pushing those stock rods like that







#'s are good for that level of boost. Get some rods in there and some race fuel and see what it lays down then at higher boost









x2... there was a guy that just posted in the mk4 forum that blew a rod out of his stock block on a 3071... get them done asap... nice numbers though.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO (04 GLI Luva)*

I see the meth controller in the pic. was this with wmi spraying? nice looking numbers regardless.


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

here you go some rods cheap http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4190694


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_
x2... there was a guy that just posted in the mk4 forum that blew a rod out of his stock block on a 3071... get them done asap... nice numbers though.


Yup that was my buddy. He was running 18psi too. Ticking time bomb


----------



## Polo1.8Twe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 1.8t with GT3076R and Unitronic 630 file DYNO (04 GLI Luva)*

Hey 04 GLI Luva. I just bought a turbo setup from AL Perfomance. I was pointed to this forum to look at the pictures but they will not show up on my end. The setup included: 
57 trim with a .63 back housing garret turbo, Down pipe 3in Stainless Steel, Dump tube,Lines and fittings assembled, Unitronic 630cc tune, 630cc injectors, Injector spacers, Inline fuel pump, 38mm wastegate, and the Turbo Manifold.
I was told you had the same setup and might have pictures of it. If you do can you email me the picture you have to [email protected] 
Polo


----------

